# Salmons a Raptor... $23 million for 5 years?



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

welcome john salmons


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Salmoms Chosed Us!!!!*

http://www.philly.com/mld/dailynews/sports/15032025.htm


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

*Salmons a Raptor... $23 million for 5 years*



> Sixers' Salmons selects Toronto as trade destination
> By PHIL JASNER
> Daily News Sports Writer
> 
> ...


Wow, that's way too much for Salmons.

I guess we have our starting shooting guard. Not what I was expecting, but BC can't make any bad moves right? :biggrin:

C Rasho Nesterovic / Andrea Bargnani
F Chris Bosh / Jorge Garbajosa
F Morris Peterson / Joey Graham
G John Salmons / Anthony Parker
G TJ Ford / Jose Calderon


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Salmons a Raptor... $23 million for 5 years*

ugh. if bc tries to move mo pete, i will be very upset.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Salmons a Raptor... $23 million for 5 years*

I thought Parker was going to be the starting SG. I think Parker and Mo Pete are ahead of Salmons on the DC.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Salmons a Raptor... $23 million for 5 years*

23/5 is a bit more than I hoped we'd pay but maybe John Salmons can be our Raja Bell. Guy certainly has a chance to shine in Toronto.

I doubt there are any promises about starting gigs.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Salmons a Raptor... $23 million for 5 years*



icehawk said:


> C Rasho Nesterovic / Andrea Bargnani
> F Chris Bosh / Jorge Garbajosa
> F Morris Peterson / Joey Graham
> G John Salmons / Anthony Parker
> G TJ Ford / Jose Calderon


I don't see Salmons starting at all, I was never impressed with him in Philly, doubt he's better than Parker


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

There's going to be one hell of a fight for the fifth starting position come training camp. I wouldn't even count PJ Tucker out of the mix.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i guess i would ask why 5 years, if he doesnt work out you're stuck for 5 years(i guess you could trade him), also another return to the lottery is probably going to net the team a guard so i'm confused.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Wow we have depth..... it feels nice.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't understand why there was a sign and trade... are we over the cap??


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

I've always liked Salmons. He can play the 2/3 & even 1 a little bit but I hope he doesn't play pt that much. He would be a good player w/ either the Raps or the Suns but I'm glad we got him. The guy's got good all-around skills.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

ughh, not all that thrilled by the amount of yrs committed...1st official move that i havent absolutely loved by bc.....quickly looking at the contracts given out this yr, i guess its still the norm to offer mid level players 4-5 yr contracts?!??

im loving the anthony parker 3 yrs at 12 mil., deal more and more..........


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Salmons a Raptor... $23 million for 5 years*



speedythief said:


> 23/5 is a bit more than I hoped we'd pay but maybe John Salmons can be our Raja Bell. Guy certainly has a chance to shine in Toronto.
> 
> I doubt there are any promises about starting gigs.


weren't we hearing rumours about 27 million? at least it's not that. 

nice to know he picked us for the same money as phoenix.

i read somewhere billy king saying he could see salmons being the kind of guy you look back and say "wow, we had him?". 

he's young, versatile, has a reputation as a good defender and i don't think the contract is that crazy. 

i support it. i won't say BCo is perfect and that i love every move, but when you are a bad team, you need to take some chances and given his track record, you have to hope that some of the chances BCo is taking will pay off (ie. parker, garbajosa, salmons, tj) and no more than one will bust.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Salmons a Raptor... $23 million for 5 years*



crimedog said:


> weren't we hearing rumours about 27 million? at least it's not that.
> 
> nice to know he picked us for the same money as phoenix.
> 
> ...


Salmons is a lot like Marquis Daniels. Not so athletic but does a lot of the same things.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I don't understand why there was a sign and trade... are we over the cap??


he was restricted...so i think technically they could have matched, though they don't have the money to. so they get a useless pick out of it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So what did we part with?


----------



## hinther (Jul 13, 2004)

2nd rounder and $2 million TE


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

wow, this is alot of money for a guy who started 24 games last season averaging 7.5 ppg.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

BC talked about Salmons with Chuck and really liked what he did when AI was out. Liked his time at the 1 making good deciscions.

More of a 1/2 rather than a 2/3.

If anything competition for spots is very good.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm 50/50 on this one, don't think this is a positive signing nor a negative one. But I do think that 23 mill/5 yrs is a bit much for Mr. Salmons. I'd rather have Salmons over Eddie House though, didn't he avg like 19 pts and 6 rebs when Iverson was out last year? Eh, the Phoenix Suns were also after him, so I don't know, we might have something here...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Salmons a Raptor... $23 million for 5 years*



ATCQ said:


> ugh. if bc tries to move mo pete, i will be very upset.


 Agreed. If Mo Pete ever got traded, I'd revert to "crazy fan-girl mode" and start throwing a tantrum. lol.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm like most when I say the only thing that scares me is the contract. I guess I have nothing against him as a player, haven't really seen him in action. Let's just sit back and watch him earn it.


----------



## PersianPlaya18 (Jan 1, 2006)

So let's get some info on this guy...havn't heard much of him. What are his strenghts/weaknesses?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

PersianPlaya18 said:


> So let's get some info on this guy...havn't heard much of him. What are his strenghts/weaknesses?


http://www.basketballboards.net./forum/showthread.php?t=287175

thats what the sixers fans think of him


http://www.basketballboards.net./forum/showpost.php?p=3792891&postcount=20

the best post in the thread^ based on that it don't sound like hes worth 23mil


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The only thing I don't get is why we sign BOTH Parker and Salmons. With MoP and Joey Graham already here, and Bargnani/Garbajosa likely to see some time at SF it seems likely that at least one of these guys is going to be very unhappy with PT.

If BCol has already written off Calderon or Graham then I'm not thrilled. These guys just need some PT to develop.

I support the Salmons signing, but don't know about the Parker/Garbajosa signings if we knew Salmons was coming.

Unfortunately I think MoP will be dealt during the season.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

AdamIllman said:


> There's going to be one hell of a fight for the fifth starting position come training camp. I wouldn't even count PJ Tucker out of the mix.


I would - he is going to be a role player /defensive guy / insurance type.


----------



## charliev (Jun 30, 2006)

wow this is an amazing signing by bc....3yrs 12 mil...

he is in the prime of his career, and he is great...much better than spending the money on mike james...

i have gone thru a few videos of him, and my comparison of him, is a mix between reggie miller and tayshaun prince...

he seems like a very good pure shooter( from the videos) that can hit from anywhere on anyone
also he is athletic, and can throw down a dunk with ppl in the lane

i saw a couple of plays which reminded me of other nice plays by nba ers

1. similair to princes block on reggie miller ( i think a game saver)
2. another similair to vc s dunk over mourning...

from what i ve seen, he could be a starter for the raptors once he adjusts to the nba game, and will compliment the other players very well... i hear he is one of the best class acts around, and isnt selfish, and always looks for the extra pass...


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> The only thing I don't get is why we sign BOTH Parker and Salmons. With MoP and Joey Graham already here, and Bargnani/Garbajosa likely to see some time at SF it seems likely that at least one of these guys is going to be very unhappy with PT.
> 
> If BCol has already written off Calderon or Graham then I'm not thrilled. These guys just need some PT to develop.
> 
> ...


some combination of Mo Pete / or / Joey Graham / Calderon + Roko + a 2nd rounder will become a PT Gaurd likely before the season - Also Mo Pete may go at the break if his re-up price is too high.

I would like to see alvin moved also - but I am almost certain Mo Pete is gone.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

lucky777s said:


> The only thing I don't get is why we sign BOTH Parker and Salmons. With MoP and Joey Graham already here, and Bargnani/Garbajosa likely to see some time at SF it seems likely that at least one of these guys is going to be very unhappy with PT.
> 
> If BCol has already written off Calderon or Graham then I'm not thrilled. These guys just need some PT to develop.
> 
> ...


MoPete is not on his way out. IMO Mo is going to be the starting SF, as that is his natural position, and Parker, Tucker, Graham, Salmons are going to fighting for the starting SG spot. I love Salmons, IMO diamonds in the rough. Started to show what he was about when AI was injured. Salmons is going to shine here.


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Salmons a Raptor... $23 million for 5 years*



vi3t_boi11 said:


> I don't see Salmons starting at all, I was never impressed with him in Philly, doubt he's better than Parker


Just going by the reports that Raptors were "offering him a starting role", if you believe it. Maybe it was just reporter speculation but I wouldn't be surprised. The Raptors are paying him significantly more than Parker.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I don't understand why there was a sign and trade... are we over the cap??


1) He's an unrestricted free-agent I think so I doubt they would let him go for nothing

2) 10% increases vs. 8, but I don't know if he took them

P.S> Charliev, before you get made fun of for thinking this is the thread for the Anthony Parker signing, edit your post.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Salmons is a pretty good player. He doesn't do anything particularly well, but he's always played well when given the time (usually when AI is injured) for Philly.

As far as the contract is concerned, he is never going to be considered massively overpaid at 4 and a bit million a year, so it's not a huge risk by any means. But he could turn out to be worth a fair bit more.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I wonder who will be the first to say something along the lines of "Salmons will break out like Diaw did for Phoenix"?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

trick said:


> I wonder who will be the first to say something along the lines of "Salmons will break out like Diaw did for Phoenix"?


no one is actually that dumb to think along those lines. Diaw was definately a better playin in ATL then Salmons was in PHI. Seeing Diaw play in ATL, I could always saw potential in the kid.. I haven't watched a lot of Salmons in PHI but I heard/saw good stats when AI was out. Salmons is nothing like Diaw anyways.


----------



## neltron3030 (Jun 30, 2006)

I agree with the poster in that this is the one move BC has made that I don't entirely agree with.

That being said, I do think there is enough PT for Mo, JG, AP, and JS -- that leaves Tucker out of it. I am assuming we won't sign Garbajosa or BC is going to play him at the 4 spot (which seems to be his natural position in Europe). Garb seems a bit small to play the NBA 4 spot though.

And for the price we paid for Salmons, couldn't we have potentially signed Eddie House and Fred Jones for maybe $1M more per year?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Salmons a Raptor... $23 million for 5 years*

dont like this at all, we overpaid and we have enough of him already


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

trick said:


> I wonder who will be the first to say something along the lines of "Salmons will break out like Diaw did for Phoenix"?


Salmons will break out like Diaw did for Phoenix 

Actually I think the best case is actually breaking out like Raja Bell did for Utah. He started showing flashes in the playoffs for Philly and Utah signed him to a one year. Of course he showed what he could do on defence and his range and next thing you know Utah loses him for nothing to BC in PHX. 

This is just a smart play for BC to ensure that if Salmons breaks out we are keeping him. If not we can probably trade him to another team that is willing to take the risk because the contact is pretty reasonable.

This is really where BC excels. He has a great record of taking other people's trash and make it smell sweet.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

crimedog said:


> he was restricted...so i think technically they could have matched, though they don't have the money to. so they get a useless pick out of it.


Thanks.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I like the fact that he's a good defender, because that is our biggest weakness right now, but I'm very interested in seeing how all these guys are going to find playing time.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow.

That's a lot of cake for this guy. The 5 years is odd too.

I'm thinking BC has something else on the go. There appears to be a log jam, unless he really feels Salmons will put in back up mins at the PG spot.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

BC's had his fair shares of miss and hits. There seems to be this perception that just because it's BC, that he can't possibly do no wrong. I'm not exactly thrilled about this but I'm not complaining either.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

I dont want john "cant get minutes over Kyle friekin korver" salmons


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

pmac34 said:


> I dont want john "cant get minutes over Kyle friekin korver" salmons


What do you expect, Kyle Korver is a marketing asset with his Ashton Kutcher looks he puts fans in the seats :biggrin: o and he's a pretty damn good shooter.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

CrimsonShadows said:


> Actually I think the best case is actually breaking out like Raja Bell did for Utah. He started showing flashes in the playoffs for Philly and Utah signed him to a one year. Of course he showed what he could do on defence and his range and next thing you know Utah loses him for nothing to BC in PHX.


Just a correction.

Raja Bell played on the Sixers for a full season after the 2000-01 campaign where he played a part in their run to the Finals. After he left the Sixers he signed with the Dallas Mavericks, and from there he went to Utah.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

I like this acquisition. I'm iffy on the contract but Salmons is a guy that's very, very useful to have around. The comparison to Raja Bell is a nice catch. Does Salmons have Bell's shooting range? I always liked Salmons more for his lack of turnovers and tough D than his shooting.


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

If Mo Pete is traded to be replaced by Salmons and Parker I will cry. 

Its bad enough that I have lost my namesake already (is it possible to change the name btw ... and this time to something that is less likely to be affected by trades :curse: ).

I was at the game where the sixers beat the raps by 30+ points last year and was quite impressed with Salmons. The problem is with all these signings and trades I have no ability to gauge how any of these pieces will fit into the puzzle.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

AirBonner said:


> If Mo Pete is traded to be replaced by Salmons and Parker I will cry.
> 
> Its bad enough that I have lost my namesake already (is it possible to change the name btw ... and this time to something that is less likely to be affected by trades :curse: ).
> 
> I was at the game where the sixers beat the raps by 30+ points last year and was quite impressed with Salmons. The problem is with all these signings and trades I have no ability to gauge how any of these pieces will fit into the puzzle.


I think Mo Pete will be traded. I can't believe that Anthony Parker and John Salmons were are two big free agent signings. Anyways, I don't mind either player, but I think this team will have difficulty ending up in anything higher then 7-8 playoff seed. We are gonna need a lot of people to step up there game.


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> Just a correction.
> 
> Raja Bell played on the Sixers for a full season after the 2000-01 campaign where he played a part in their run to the Finals. After he left the Sixers he signed with the Dallas Mavericks, and from there he went to Utah.


Thanks for the correction, I totally forgot about the Mavericks... Time flys I can't believe it's been five years since the sixers beat us on the way to the finals...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

It was actually a sign and trade, we get Salmons and the sixers get a 2nd round pick and 2 million trade exception i think


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Salmons a Raptor... $23 million for 5 years*



madman said:


> dont like this at all, we overpaid and we have enough of him already



I agree. However, what would we have done not sign anybody and let the cap money go to waste? Because thats what would have happend.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

tobybennett said:


> I think Mo Pete will be traded. I can't believe that Anthony Parker and John Salmons were are two big free agent signings. Anyways, I don't mind either player, but I think this team will have difficulty ending up in anything higher then 7-8 playoff seed. We are gonna need a lot of people to step up there game.


y would mo pete be traded?!?!

he's our starting 2 or 3. then we have an option of salmons or parker at the 2 or 3 with the other being a primary backup for the starter. then we have joey backing up mo pete. IF WE TRADE MO PETE, that leaves 2 inexperienced starters at the 2/3. where's the logic in this?

as i said b4, tucker is not NBA ready and it would be wise to stash him in the NDBL. Salmons will also be called upon for 3rd string point guard duties and garbajosa would then fill in for him when that happens. i don't understand where people see us having a logjam. There's a reason why you have 15 players on an NBA roster, you don't juss fill it out with bad players (a la jermain jackson or corie blount from years past)


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

the tj ford/charlie v trade was a tough pill to swallow, but i can deal with it.

i know that we needed another perimeter player but why Salmons?

seems like this guy came out of nowhere in the last week.


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

I would have much preferred a $9M per year 2/3 than 2 4.5M guys who, because of the raptor's overall depth at the 1/2/3 make each other redundant.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

cram said:


> I would have much preferred a $9M per year 2/3 than 2 4.5M guys who, because of the raptor's overall depth at the 1/2/3 make each other redundant.


We have depth at the 1?


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Flush said:


> We have depth at the 1?


TJ, Jose and Salmons. Hey, it's the best depth we've had in years at the 1


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

Sounds like Salmons is the type of player to drive Sam Mitchell nuts :banana: :banana: 

Not so bold prediction:
Salmons will bear the brunt of Coach Mitchell all year long

Of course I hope he does better with the Raps but it sounds like he was a chronic underacheiver with Philly


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Team Mao said:


> TJ, Jose and Salmons. Hey, it's the best depth we've had in years at the 1


I meant prior to the trade/signing


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Flush said:


> I meant prior to the trade/signing


jeez, I'm dumb, sorry.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I actually think I might cry. This move may actually make me question BC more than I have in the past. If anyone is expecting Salmons to come in and be a good defender, be versatile, or do anything related to playing the game of basketball, prepare to be highly dissapointed. 5 years? $23 million? I have no idea how he pulled a contract like that out of the bag.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

If you look at what Salmons did when AI was out you will get a better feel for what kind of player BC envisions him being. It is hard to show what you have when you are on a team that is very focused around it's star player....put a C-Web in there and you become a role player in the purest sense.

I would wager that Jon Salmons has never had a play ran for him in his entire NBA carrer....he has made due with scraps. I am looking forward to him becoming a solid player for us....Can anyone see our new Alvin Williams....not a stat stuffer but very valuable part of the team?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

my god! i'm in disbelief, not at BC but at raps fans who are complaining about the signing... it would appear most of you don't know jack about constructing a good team in the NBA. BC is a mastermind, let him work his magic.

just to clear some things up, i doubt mo pete is going anywhere. why the heck would we trade mo pete? he's one of the best players on our team and we all love him. he's our best defender, our best shooter, and quite frankly our best wing player. Salmons is signed simply to add depth, something that's been lacking the last couple years. In fact even with Salmons i'd say this team still has ways to go at the 2/3. if you think Salmons, Parker, Graham and MoPete makes a logjam at 2/3 then i say you need to start looking at other teams' rosters in the NBA. There are a handful of teams with more talent and more depth at those positions, and often they have one or two superstar SG/SF to boot. I like this signing because this brings some immediate help at the 2/3. I am optimistic about Graham and I hope Parker does well next season, but they simply weren't going to cut it as legit NBA starters. Salmons is a borderline starter himself but whether he starts or comes off the bench, he is a solid player. He should be our best defender outside MoPete and he has nice all-around skills that makes him extremely versatile offensively. He also has a nice shot and can score from anywhere on the floor. A fair comparison would be a Flip Murray who plays defense. He can overdribble and make illadvised shots but that's the only thing keeping him from becoming something like Raja Bell. his contract while pretty generous isn't too expensive either. A lot of ppl say they like the Parker signing of 3 years at 12mil(4mil per season) but salmon's 5 years at 23mil averages out to be 4.6mil per season. that's only marginally more per season, and unlike parker he has his youth going for him and didn't spend his career in and out of the NBA. salmons is a player who's just starting to come to himself as a player and BC is smart in locking him up for cheap before he becomes hot commodity.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Has Garbajosa been signed yet or not?

I'm sure i read a thread a while ago saying he had, but now I don't know..

Salmons' versatility is very nice, it allows Tucker and Graham (and Parker) to continue their development without stunting his own play.
1/2/3 is a big advantage, especially as he has true 2/3 size (he's what, 6'6, 6'7?)


And part of that complaint is probably that better players were available than those that have so far been signed - fair enough, a team can't be built solely out of all-stars... but 1 or 2 would be good!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

don't know, they must be know something about salmons that the fans don't know, at least in terms of what they see beyond his obvious contributions on the court. he must really 'fit' in some other way; not exactly sure how myself, but i'll give them the benefit of the doubt.

the last 24 hours have really been an eye opener for me. what we're doing is just not what i expected. we're clearly building depth- but the way we're doing it has both pros and cons. no one stands out- so how are we going to get them all involved barring unforeseen injury? not saying it can't be done, just saying... it might be more of a challenge than we realize. at this point, it appears we have quality backups at every position- so 'quality' that we don't even know who they are. is joey on the first unit? parker? bargnani? now salmons? unless we're planning to distribute minutes evenly aside from chris and tj, someone _will_ be left out. someone's going to become a recent million-dollar acquisition--- or draft pick--- sitting on the bench. it's simple math. someone likely won't fit.

that said, these are all still tradeable commodities. we haven't yet compromised that side of our flexibility. if there's a bona fide player on the market mid-season, we can easily put together a package of quality to acquire him. chris's deal aside, the contracts on this team are still good: salmons, relatively inexpensive quality; parker, same; rasho, same; peterson, even more so; calderon, absolutely; joey, no doubt. 

they're all paid well but, with the arguable exception of nesterovic, they're not overpaid. that's aiight with me.

*but*. never before has chris bosh seemed so important. we must either have great expectations of andrea or... we're putting (a lot of) our eggs in the same basket. not saying there would ever be a way to thrive without chris in the lineup, but we'd still have to be able to survive. if andrea and/or mop cannot handle what, imo, charlie and/or mike (and/or jalen) would've done for us, we might be in trouble. this team is really built around chris now, you can't argue otherwise anymore. hopefully our ostensible comfort with this summer means we do think that andrea will be able to handle the role of "plan b", and doesn't just indicate a possibly dangerous oversight. 

peace


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

BC has proved he can take hidden gems (Diaw) and other teams write-offs (Tim Thomas) and make them work in the right system. While I have seen very little of Salmons to really form an opinion, I'm hoping that he can be a valuable asset here.

hopefully he'll make Philly regret letting him leave, and make BC look like a genius.










another BC type guard, that can run the team, as well as score when needed

I think Joey's going to have a tough time getting minutes if he still is on this team next year

*Wing Depth*
1. Mo Pete
2. Anthony Parker
3. John Salmons
4. PJ Tucker/Joey Graham (one's gotta go)


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

I've seen a lot of John Salmons over the last few years (all Sixers games are televised here), and while this isn't a _great _signing, it's a solid one. He plays good defense and can back up any perimeter position, and can contribute on offense when needed. I don't know if he's a starter, but it's not like he's our only option on the wing, so I wouldn't worry if he proves to be more of a bench guy. BC has a history of finding diamonds in the rough, and I think he just added another point to his reputation.

Fun fact: I met John Salmons once, flying back from Minneapolis at the same time as the summer league ended.


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

*Salmons agrees to sign-and-trade with Raptors*

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/07/13/bc.bkn.76ers.raptorstra.ap


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Salmons agrees to sign-and-trade with Raptors*

*Stops the presses*​


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

What do you guys think of Salmons' upside? 

Personally I think he could turn into a player like Smush Parker was last year for the Lakers only taller ... strong D on the perimeter, some PG skills, good athleticism. 12 ppg 4 apg would be awesome in my book.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

The more I think about it the more I feel this will be a good pick up for us. Salmons will have a more defined role here in Toronto and with that should come more comfort and consistancy.....He played is a system centered around one player(AI) and also had a team with C-Webb and AI2 who had to get thiers....put a shooter like Korver in there and all Jon got was scraps. I think here he will feel much more part of the team and not on the court as a bystander......I am looking forward to seeing his production.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

In terms of contract value, I hardly think that five years $23 million is a stretch. A lot of people wanting to get Marquis Daniels back in a sign and trade for James. Salmons is a very similar player and will play a similar role and similiar minutes on the team as Daniels would have. As of now, Daniels is the more accomplished player, but he's also had more of a chance to show his game in Dallas than Salmons did in Philly. 

Comparing the 2 salaries:
Salmons: 5 years, 23 million
Daniels: 3 years remaining, 19 million

Not too bad at all.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

We're so good at jumping the gun... just believe in Colangelo, his track record has his back right now, we shouldn't complain until he is a total bust.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> We're so good at jumping the gun... just believe in Colangelo, his track record has his back right now, we shouldn't complain until he is a total bust.


was he the one who traded kidd for marbury???


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> was he the one who traded kidd for marbury???


Kidd had just been accused (convicted?) of beating up on his wife. The Phoenix fans were having none of that. From what I remember, he practically had to be moved.


----------



## Jmac_04 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi everybody...........I'm from Colombia , I'm sixteen years old
so I'm practicing My english.............I'm sorry For the Spelling 

Man, something is happenin' here 
I think that Isaia Thomas take possesion of Colangelo's Body ......I know that he wants to become this team In another Phoenix Suns squad, but If you had a Power forward, that take jump shots, take rebounds and give a good future for the franchise, You really dont need tho change him or Trade him

So I'm not agree with the colangelo's decisions, so i hope that this stuff of Salmons IS JUST A BAD DREAM.

I cant criticize to colangelo, he knows more than me, Ovbiusly, but If you're going to pay $23 million for a bench guy, that is not young, and that have a poor mid range shoot, you must be have a super-ultra-mega Plan, Or you are a little Older


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Jmac_04 said:


> but If you're going to pay $23 million for a bench guy, that is not young, and that have a poor mid range shoot, you must be have a super-ultra-mega Plan, Or you are a little Older


not young the guys 26 thats young and he has 4 years of experience, we gave Bonner 3 mill/season, Peterson 5, I believe the plan is Salmons will eventually takeover for Mo Pete as with Parker Salmons graham Tucker Peterson tat's quite a bit of swing man I believe we need Mo Pete for this season but if Salmons makes great use of his PT and Parker is putting up similar stats to his Euro stats 15/6 then maybe in the off season Mo is involved in a S& T.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> not young *the guys 36 thats young * QUOTE]
> i think you mean 26...?


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> Junkyard Dog13 said:
> 
> 
> > not young *the guys 36 thats young * QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Jmac_04 (Jul 16, 2006)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> pmac34 said:
> 
> 
> > yep my Bad 26 and 4 seasons where he seems to get better not bad for 4.6 mill, for that type of cash I clearly think he is Mo Pete's apperient.
> ...


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Jmac_04 said:


> Junkyard Dog13 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Guys
> ...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The average NBA contract is $5M a year. I can live with having Salmons under or around that.


----------

